# fruit carving



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

anyone ever do it and if so.... do u know of any good books on it?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Check out author David Paul Larousse.
Ask Chef Coppage if he remembers him.
He has several carving books, I am sure you will find much to browse through!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have a couple books on garnishing nothing specific to carving alone. "Great Garnishes" by Huang Su-Huei has some nice carving in it. He uses more veg.'s to carve than fruit but he has some elaborate watermelon carvings and other interesting fruit work. For non traditional garnishing I enjoy the book "Play with your Food" by Joost Elffers, I think it's rather fun.

I really enjoy doing this kind of work, it's rather fun too.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I agree, "Great Garnishes" is awesome. Also by the same author, "Chinese Appetizers and Garnishes." Pick them up at your local Chinatown wok store.

Kuan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I just saw "Great Garnishes" in my new Sweet Celebrations catalog, I think it was $21.00.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey wow! I was just there yesterday! I saw it, though I don't recall paying so much for it though. I think it was something like $12.

Kuan


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

is such a great little book. It's out of print but try to get it via www.abe.com


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i really do enjoy carving. i have been hanging out with the fruit carving club. the chef that is parto f the club learned while he was in asia. he amazes me. he goes off on how american fruit and veggie carves carve. he says that american carvers want a flat surface on there medium and they will then cut off the bottom of it so it sits nice and stable while asian carvers (that learned the asian way) like to have a round surfaces so it is easier for them to carve. you can see that there is a more complex nature of carving in asian books versus the carvings in the american books. this really fasanates me.


----------

